# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Dünya bu karikatürleri konuşuyor

## bozok

*DüNYA BU KARİKATüRLERİ KONUşUYOR*
**

Türkiye her ne kadar Ergenekon soruşturması ile yatıp kalksa da dünyanın gündeminde İsrail’in Gazze saldırısı var.


*Odatv.com*

İşte bu saldırıların karikatürlere yansıması:










(Tamam, gazı ve elektriği kestik! Sırada ne var?
Cevap: Kafalar!)




-Söylesene ne görüyorsun?
-Asker botları!





-TV: İsrail birlikleri ve tankları Gazze'nin güneyine doğru hareket etti ve Filistinli Bakan gözaltında...

-ABD: İsrail'in Filistinlilere karşı kendini savunma hakkıdır.

-BİRLEşMİş MİLLETLER (U.N.): Peki ama Filistinlileri İsrailden kim koruyacak?



GAZETE OKUYAN ADAM: Gaz ve elektrik kesildi, ilaç kıtlığı başladı, hava saldırısı, sınırlar kapandı...Ya daha sonrası?

DİNLEYEN ADAM: Gaz odaları olmasın?



Savaş suçlarından arınmak...







Yanık et çok güzel kokuyor!

-KUTU üSTüNDE: Savaş Suçları, % 100 Kanunsuz! Beyrut ve Gazze'deki gibi dilediğiniz yerlerde kullanmaya uygundur.


(üeviri: Bozok)

*13 Ocak 2009*

----------

